# Contract transfer taking forever!!



## winnipiseogee (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm in the process of closing on a 3rd CWA contract and although wyndham confirms they got the paperwork over 6 weeks ago the transfer has still yet to happen.  My first two purchases took 2 or 3 weeks tops from the time that Wyndham had the papers in their hot little hands.  Did I just get lucky those times and is this sort of a wait normal?  

I'm concerned because this contract has a lot of current year points and I don't want to want to get stuck trying to use them all at the last minute.


----------



## markb53 (Mar 31, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> I'm in the process of closing on a 3rd CWA contract and although wyndham confirms they got the paperwork over 6 weeks ago the transfer has still yet to happen.  My first two purchases took 2 or 3 weeks tops from the time that Wyndham had the papers in their hot little hands.  Did I just get lucky those times and is this sort of a wait normal?
> 
> I'm concerned because this contract has a lot of current year points and I don't want to want to get stuck trying to use them all at the last minute.



My resale purchase took 2 days short of 8 weeks.


----------



## ntcfm1 (Apr 2, 2013)

My resale contract took over 8 months to do because the state of Hawai'i has only ONE office for the entire state!


----------



## Jan Handlers (Apr 2, 2013)

*Still waiting*

I've been waiting five weeks now.  Last year, two contracts closed within two weeks for the same property.  I was getting concerned as well.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I think Wyndham has turned into - "We said up to 8 weeks, and darn, why do you think we should do it ANY FASTER?" operation. At least it is still without  directly calling us,  "resale slime!"

PS My lastest unprocessed deed is at the 6 week mark and they actually have told me the other DATES I have called about it --- and add "we have up to 8 weeks to process the deed."


----------



## staceyeileen (Apr 2, 2013)

My resale purchase last year was really fast, only 8 weeks from the time I paid to the time I got control of the contract.  The one this year took Wyndham 8 weeks to transfer once they received the info.  

How in the world could something in this day and age take 8 weeks to process?  I envision stacks of paper sitting on some guys desk waiting to be processed.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Apr 4, 2013)

Who knows - Maybe Wyndham is reading the Forum.  I posted my complaint and 24 hours later the points were in my account.  It ended up taking 7 weeks to the day.


----------



## mistalong (Apr 4, 2013)

They received my paperwork Feb 5....What day is tomorrow? Enough said.:annoyed:


----------



## mistalong (Apr 5, 2013)

*Coincidence?*

Amazing my contracthas been processed yet the property I've been planning on reserving all of a sudden is no longer available the day my deed is transferred. #amazing


----------



## CruiseGuy (Apr 13, 2013)

My transfer is right at 6 weeks.  I called yesterday and Wyndham said it's still in process and reiterated that transfers are taking 6-8 weeks.  I get the impression it's taking them pretty darn close to the whole 8 weeks.  At least there are no indications of additional problems with the deed this time through.

I still wonder why it takes so long.  They seem to review the deed within the first week or two.  The first time through they were able to tell me that there was an error on it shortly after receipt.  (Typo in the unit number ranges on the deed.)  But even then it took an additional two weeks for them to return it so that it could be corrected.  Seems like once they review the deed, it shouldn't take long to complete the process.

At least the person I spoke to this time was really pleasant and had the whole call back anytime attitude.  The last person I spoke to seemed to give the impression that it was a bother to have to speak to me.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 13, 2013)

*Just a theory*

who knows, but... 

Wyndham acknowledged having mine mid May of last year.  The maintenance fees were paid by the previous owner through June 30.  The transfer was complete on July 1.  I wonder if that was a coincidence, or easiest for Wyndham to transfer ownership on the day I was to start paying.


----------



## markb53 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sandi Bo said:


> who knows, but...
> 
> Wyndham acknowledged having mine mid May of last year.  The maintenance fees were paid by the previous owner through June 30.  The transfer was complete on July 1.  I wonder if that was a coincidence, or easiest for Wyndham to transfer ownership on the day I was to start paying.



That is basically what happend to me too. My resale purchase was paid through 12/31 by the previous owner. 8 weeks was about 12/20 I think. I called Wyndham title department once a week from the the time Sumday Vacations sent me comfimation that they had sent the recorded deed to Wyndham. The first time I called, Wyndham title department acknowledged receipt of the deed. And they informed me that it would take 6-8 weeks. The second time I called they said it had made it through their auditing process and that everything was in order. And that it would take 6-8 week from the date they received it. After that, every time I called I got exactly the same line. And as I mentioned in a previous post it showed up in my account 2 days before the 8 week point.


----------



## Tia (Apr 14, 2013)

Transferring soon I hope a fixed week to someone else,   will see how long it takes for the $300 transfer fee to get it done.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 14, 2013)

markb53 said:


> That is basically what happend to me too. My resale purchase was paid through 12/31 by the previous owner. 8 weeks was about 12/20 I think. I called Wyndham title department once a week from the the time Sumday Vacations sent me comfimation that they had sent the recorded deed to Wyndham. The first time I called, Wyndham title department acknowledged receipt of the deed. And they informed me that it would take 6-8 weeks. The second time I called they said it had made it through their auditing process and that everything was in order. And that it would take 6-8 week from the date they received it. After that, every time I called I got exactly the same line. And as I mentioned in a previous post it showed up in my account 2 days before the 8 week point.



It has gotten worst.

My PCC sent me a copy of my deed and mailed their stuff to Wyndham on the same day. I waited 5 weeks and called Wyndham; Wyndham claimed THEY had just gotten my new deed a week earlier. When I called back 2 weeks later, they told me they deed had been logged in only in the last 7 days and there was an 6-8 week processing. Called the following week and got the same "new" log date (5+ weeks after my copy had been mailed to me by PCC).. My guess is, Wyndham is SITTING on inputting deeds intentionally, stalling on their processing and we will soon get a NEW increased fee to transfer deeds! 

I am pass the 8 week mark from when I got my recorded copy of my deed. And according to Wyndham, I have 4+ more weeks before I can expect my points under my member number. And I am sure, the MFs will also be outstanding at THAT point in time.

What was that movie whose line was a chanting, "It takes what it takes" as a standing answer to the world? "Dances with Wolves"?


----------



## lilpooh108 (Apr 14, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> It has gotten worst.
> 
> My PCC sent me a copy of my deed and mailed their stuff to Wyndham on the same day. I waited 5 weeks and called Wyndham; Wyndham claimed THEY had just gotten my new deed a week earlier. When I called back 2 weeks later, they told me they deed had been logged in only in the last 7 days and there was an 6-8 week processing. Called the following week and got the same "new" log date (5+ weeks after my copy had been mailed to me by PCC).. My guess is, Wyndham is SITTING on inputting deeds intentionally, stalling on their processing and we will soon get a NEW increased fee to transfer deeds!
> 
> ...



I'm newbie...so excuse me if this is a dumb question.  If there are "back" maintenance fees due by the time Wyndham sets up your account for a transferred property due to their delay, but you bought a converted unit, does Wyndham have an argument to turn the converted unit back into a fixed week unit?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 14, 2013)

lilpooh108 said:


> I'm newbie...so excuse me if this is a dumb question.  If there are "back" maintenance fees due by the time Wyndham sets up your account for a transferred property due to their delay, but you bought a converted unit, does Wyndham have an argument to turn the converted unit back into a fixed week unit?



Wyndham needlessly, and by design I'm certain as it can't be an accident, drags out any and virtually every resale far beyond the time it should actually take to complete. And they will nit pick to find the tiniest excuse to disallow it - thus delaying the transfer longer - whenever they can. Yet when THEY make a mistake they do absolutely nothing to correct it despite many promises to do so that can literally drag out for years. 

It is a huge problem with any group that the owners are beholden to a single company - always looking to make money - for all things to do with the timeshare, resort & system, management, fees & control all resides with one source. When they are wrong you have ZERO options - they do what they want. It is true for Wyndham, DRI, Marriott, DVC, Hilton as well as the notorious Westgate. Whenever one group controls EVERYTHING the owners lose. 

Would they try to pull a "it's past due, it's reverted to week's" ploy? Sure. They call the shots and you can whine all you want but they will do as they please. It will almost always be in the favor of the controlling regime. Be very careful with Wyndham and any of the single control groups.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 14, 2013)

lilpooh108 said:


> I'm newbie....  If there are "back" maintenance fees due by the time Wyndham sets up your account for a transferred property due to their delay, but you bought a converted unit, does Wyndham have an argument to turn the converted unit back into a fixed week unit?



Short answer is YES. But they usually send a letter giving you 30 days notice.

Except the letter usually goes to the OLD owner's address.

As soon as you get your member number, go to the Financial section of the web site and check for payment and then CALL the 1-800 number to set it up to DRAFT from your account. I would get a separate checking account (do it now) for Wyndham to link to it. Easier to keep you aware of any strangeness.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Apr 15, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Short answer is YES. But they usually send a letter giving you 30 days notice.
> 
> Except the letter usually goes to the OLD owner's address.
> 
> As soon as you get your member number, go to the Financial section of the web site and check for payment and then CALL the 1-800 number to set it up to DRAFT from your account. I would get a separate checking account (do it now) for Wyndham to link to it. Easier to keep you aware of any strangeness.



Thanks for your answer, and for Timeos' answer.  I didn't end up buying a converted weeks unit, but I had been looking at a few and was always curious (worried) about what would happen if MFs get delayed beyond my control during the transfer process.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 15, 2013)

It's varied for us on timeline to get in the system on various resale contracts we've purchased through the years.  I always just figured maybe that particular department had vacations scheduled and were shorter staffed at certain times of the year.  I've had it be as quick as 4 weeks from the time the deed was sent to Wyndham to three months.


----------



## brandons1981 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have closed 3 this year and they all took 8 weeks.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 16, 2013)

Have a question here.  I am a new fixed week owner at Pahio, and I am trying to check status of my deed transfer.  This is my first Wyndham week of any kind.

No one can give me verification that they have received the paperwork from the closing company.  It has only been 4 weeks since paperwork was sent, but I wanted to make sure I was not stuck starting from scratch 8 weeks later if they did not receive it.

All they seem to be able to do is check in the system to see if I have an account.  Since they can't find me in the system, they tell me that they assume the paperwork is sitting somewhere and it has not been processed. They tell me that they have no information that they can provide me on whether or not the transfer process has started.

Anyone have any luck getting information on a transfer when they do not already have an account in place?

-ryan


----------



## Pressedfairie (Apr 16, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> Have a question here.  I am a new fixed week owner at Pahio, and I am trying to check status of my deed transfer.  This is my first Wyndham week of any kind.
> 
> No one can give me verification that they have received the paperwork from the closing company.  It has only been 4 weeks since paperwork was sent, but I wanted to make sure I was not stuck starting from scratch 8 weeks later if they did not receive it.
> 
> ...



I just bought my first resale, although my deed was UDI, not a fixed week. When I called about 5 weeks after the deed/transfer info was sent, they told me they had received everything, but that it can take up to 8 weeks for the transfer to go through. I called yesterday at the 7 week mark, and it was done, and I asked for my member number so I could access my account online, which I was able to do immediately.

It seems like they would know at the very least if they received the paperwork. Seems odd that they don't have ANY info. But maybe that's because a fixed week is processed differently??


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 16, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> Anyone have any luck getting information on a transfer when they do not already have an account in place?
> 
> -ryan



If you don't already have it, request the contract# from the seller...it should also be on the estoppel.  Wyndham should be able tell you the status of the contract.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 16, 2013)

FreeIn2010 said:


> If you don't already have it, request the contract# from the seller...it should also be on the estoppel.  Wyndham should be able tell you the status of the contract.



Where is this elusive contract number?  I am glad you brought it up, as they keep asking me for it, but I don't think it is in the estoppel.

The estoppel I have is a one page document in letter format.  It lists an account number (format X-XXXXX), but the Wyndham rep tells me that it is unique to the owner, and changes upon ownership.  It is not on the deed -- there is an ICN (format X##-##-EVERY YEAR) which is also not helpful.

I did contact the closing company, and the only contract number they have is the account number on the estoppel.

Thanks for your help.

-ryan


----------



## CruiseGuy (Apr 16, 2013)

The contract number is listed on the upper left of my deed.


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 16, 2013)

My estoppel is from a couple years ago so the format may have changed.  There is a section "Owner Information"...in that section is says "Contract Number: nnnnnnnnnnnn".  My deed does not show the contract #.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 20, 2013)

Logged onto my Wyndham account Saturday, April 20th and found my NEW resale points!

Lets recapped:
My deed was sent to me Feb 1 (my post mark). The PCC said they were mailing same to Wyndham, same day.

Waited. Called Wyndham. They claimed they got my deed on March 1. Next time I called, the said my deed came in on March 6th. Called April 2nd. Called April 10th. Called April 18th. 

Each time got the 6-8 weeks and been running very close to eight weeks for processing. So today, it was there. April 20th.

Guess it could have been slower .... wait, it was 10 weeks from when I got my copy of the deed from the closing company sending it to me. Wyndham just counts_ funny_ --by starting with -2 as their base number. :ignore:


----------



## rick398 (Apr 25, 2013)

New to Wyndham/Timeshare ownership, and I found one on the Bargain Deals subforum here at TUG. I got notice from the closing company that they had taken care of the local end of things and were sending the transfer docs to Wyndham for them to process. This was on Feb 25, so we are real close to the 8 week mark.

My question is this: how will I be notified? I don't have a Wyndham account already, so will I get something in the mail? Or will I have to do the legwork with Wyndham to get things set up?


----------



## markb53 (Apr 25, 2013)

rick398 said:


> New to Wyndham/Timeshare ownership, and I found one on the Bargain Deals subforum here at TUG. I got notice from the closing company that they had taken care of the local end of things and were sending the transfer docs to Wyndham for them to process. This was on Feb 25, so we are real close to the 8 week mark.
> 
> My question is this: how will I be notified? I don't have a Wyndham account already, so will I get something in the mail? Or will I have to do the legwork with Wyndham to get things set up?



They will eventually send you a welcome letter. On my last resale purchase, I received the letter about a month after the points were in my account. In your case, since you don't already have an account, I would call the title department tell them the contract number and and see if you have an account number yet. Once you have that number you can set up your online account.


----------



## ahamric (Apr 25, 2013)

markb53 said:


> In your case, since you don't already have an account, I would call the title department tell them the contract number and and see if you have an account number yet. Once you have that number you can set up your online account.



Mark,

I am looking into purchasing resale. I participated in the Discovery program so I have an online account. Do you know if I can get a resale deed linked to my existing online account?


----------



## markb53 (Apr 25, 2013)

ahamric said:


> Mark,
> 
> I am looking into purchasing resale. I participated in the Discovery program so I have an online account. Do you know if I can get a resale deed linked to my existing online account?



That is a good question. I have no idea. I never had a discovery account so I don't know if they are different accounts. Maybe someone who bought into the discovery program and then bought a regular contract can chime in on that.


----------



## rick398 (Apr 25, 2013)

markb53 said:


> They will eventually send you a welcome letter. On my last resale purchase, I received the letter about a month after the points were in my account. In your case, since you don't already have an account, I would call the title department tell them the contract number and and see if you have an account number yet. Once you have that number you can set up your online account.



Thanks. I'll try calling them and see if it has happened yet.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Apr 26, 2013)

Yay!  Wyndham has transferred my contracts!

On the plus side, there are 148k unused points available for this use year. I was told there would be nothing available until the new use year began on Oct 1.  Not sure if I'll be able to use these or not since we generally can't vacation during the summer months and we already have a summer vacation planned this year.  So I may check into depositing with RCI.

On the down side, Wyndham set up my second contract on another account and I won't be able to access that information until they get it corrected, supposedly within about a week.  More waiting.  I'd let them know that there were two contracts on my previous calls and they assured me both would be set up on one account.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 26, 2013)

Anything to delay a resale transfer is fine with Wyndham non - customer service. Nothing put of the ordinary.


----------



## Pressedfairie (Apr 26, 2013)

CruiseGuy said:


> On the down side, Wyndham set up my second contract on another account and I won't be able to access that information until they get it corrected, supposedly within about a week.  More waiting.  I'd let them know that there were two contracts on my previous calls and they assured me both would be set up on one account.



Oddly enough, Wyndham set up our account for our resale purchase a few weeks ago, and about 1 week after we set up our online account, someone else's contract showed up on our account in addition to ours. I called Wyndham to get it taken off, and it was resolved in about 3 business days. I wonder if this sort of thing happens a lot.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 1, 2013)

My closing company told me they sent the papers to Wyndham on April 5th.

I called Wyndham and was told they received it April 11th.  I was told by the first 2 ladies I talked to that it normally takes 3-4 weeks.  In last week's call, I was told that it should be done by next week, so I was expecting it to close this week, May 2 

Called this week, spoke to a George from Title Department who confirmed my name and other info - then told me that it will take 6-8 weeks. He then advice I call again beginning of June!  :annoyed:

What I don't understand is how in earlier calls they can tell me one thing, and then another, the following week.  Sure I was surprised (but happy when I heard 3-4 weeks) since I've read 6-8 weeks here.  So this is a bit of a disappointment.


----------

